# FRONTLINE: Law and Disorder



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I respect the work Frontline does, and have always found it to be unbiased and hard-hitting journalism. I can only assume this will not be good news for NOPD, and I wouldn't doubt there to be some sort of information in this that hasn't seen the light of day before it airs. Should be interesting how they do this one.



> Behind the enduring images of heroic rescues undertaken by the New Orleans Police Department in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, there is another story of law enforcement in crisis, even out of control. _Law & Disorder_, a year-long, ongoing collaboration among FRONTLINE, ProPublica and the New Orleans _Times-Picayune_, investigates charges that NOPD officers inappropriately used lethal force against New Orleans citizens and then tried to cover up their actions. Airing days before the fifth anniversary of one of the deadliest hurricanes in U.S. history and drawing from reports published in a real-time online investigation, FRONTLINE takes a fresh look at how the NOPD performed when the rules of civilized society collapsed. Watch on air and online beginning Wednesday, August 25 at 9 pm ET on PBS (check local listings).


FRONTLINE: Law & Disorder - An online investigation into questionable shootings by the New Orleans Police Department in the wake of Katrina | PBS


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was reading an article of an Officer that stayed throughout the disaster, he was killed by a drunk driver a yr later.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I like this quote the best;*

Personally, I'd like to know if police could begin employing less lethal alternatives to metal bullets (without endangering themselves).Bruce Mar 2, 2010 12:58

*I've been to Mardi Gras in NOLA before Katrina and it was a shithole then. I can only imagine what floatsam rose from the sewers once the cops were strapped and doing everything possibly to keep some sanity in that city. Blame is solely responsible with the local and state officials (corrupt DEMOCRATS) who did NOTHING in the face of a category 4 hurricane when they knew the levees were only capable of handeling a category 3 storm. The Levee board (corrupt DEMOCRATS) which is in charge of keeping the levees in shape has misspent federal monies for upgrading and maintenance for decades. Why does the Levee Board (again, corrupt DEMOCRATS) need to own a casino, local airport and a Lear jet? *

*Again, I wasn't there during this disaster but my hat is tipped to those who stayed and did their jobs. Right or wrong, in this case, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. We saw what happened here in Massachusetts when we had a boiled water order and the populance began fistfights in the stores over bottled water. Imagine if what happened in NOLA happened here????????*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree. While I think Bush 43 did some good things, he also made a lot of screw ups. The botched Katrina response, however, was not one of them--that fell squarely on Governor Blanco and Mayor Nagan, who didn't ask for help until after the storm.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I agree. While I think Bush 43 did some good things, he also made a lot of screw ups. The botched Katrina response, however, was not one of them--that fell squarely on Governor Blanco and Mayor Nagan, who didn't ask for help until after the storm.


Disagree. The fact that 5 years later, we still argue over who did the right thing means that nobody did. Sometimes right and "right" are different. If you pull up to a house on fire with a kid crying out the window, do you start traffic control and say "I'm a cop, and I do not have SCBA and firefighting gear?" No, you say "something's wrong, no one is here to help yet, I need to do something" regardless of whether the homeowner or neighbor called 911 yet.

The way the US emergency services work is based on the state and local level. In this sense, I'm with you. FEMA, with the exception of the Strike Teams, is mostly a recovery and logistics agency. But to say millions are in peril, but no one has asked for help hasn't stopped the G in the past...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*If you choose to live in a city that is ringed by water on 3 sides and is 12 feet below sea level, you get what you deserve. Don't blame it on the Gov't. and others because your house was washed away. *
*If you want action & excitement and a thankless job, become a cop in Boston. if you want serenity & peace, and nice people to deal with, become a cop in Sherborne. *
*Make choices on what you want in life but don't blame others if your s#itty decisions come back and haunt you. *


----------

